# Photos of the skating dresses (2/9 - 3/8)



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

The team outfits being skated in today.... 9 of the 10 were there.
First time I'd seen a couple of them in their outfits, and first time I'd seen the group together in them..


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Here are the 4 individual ones... these are the ones I had a heck of a time getting the fabric for.

The parents (moms) did the rhinestone placement.



This next one is blue with a teal skirt (this is the one I had to totally re-do Wednesday night)


This purple one, will now be getting a clear elastic strap where there is no fabric on the shoulder. Even though twice they've said it was okay..Her mom has only about 1/3 the rhinestones on it, the center of the design will have a milky colored light lavendar set of rhinestones.




These four were done from a drawing given to me and measurments taken.

(Quilt swap ladies - this is why I've not gotten my blocks all done yet! and my reg 40 hr week job. only 2 days vacation taken.)

Angie


----------



## redrose47334 (May 12, 2002)

:goodjob:

redrose


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Oh yeah! These are .tif's and if you click on them they will lead to my webshots with more action photos of today.

Angie


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Angie,
you did a great job on those! It makes me tired just looking at all that work!
You deserve the gold medal on that one!


----------



## Goatsandsheep (Jun 7, 2006)

Wow you did a great job. G&S


----------



## Peacock (Apr 12, 2006)

Amazing!


----------



## TC (Jun 22, 2005)

Those are all so very pretty, and I bet you had so much fun watching them skate. I 've never seen one of those live. I have ice skated once before, but it wasn't anything like rollerskating. It hurt my ankles, more than any where else. I couldn't get the hang of it.

Can i ask a question? What's the best way to add rhinestones that will stay forever? Bridgette wants mini rhinestones/jewels added to her prom dress....and the people at Joanne's said to use fabric glue. There are no holes in them, to sew them on like I have done with sequins.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

The rhinestones on those dresses are being put on with a glue that I think is E6000. Most rhinestoneers use it. I've used a stretch fabric glue from walmart, and/or the slick paints.


Bit what I usually use is HOT SET stones. YOu put one on, and with a wand that has various sized tips that fit over the size of the stones, you put it down on the stone and a glue on the back melts and sticks it to the dress. the wand looks a lot like a soldering iron (old fashioned type).

http://mjtrim.com/Catalog/Category/447.aspx

how to apply:
http://mjtrim.com/Centers/Projects/24.aspx

I do not EVER use the clamp on rhinestones. The grasping prongs will ruin the other fabrics it touches. Runs chiffon, straps nicks on satins, etc. Okay for denim and such.

(Tami - just found this for you,,,,,
 - I know off topic, but something Texas we were talking about earlier)

this dress started out with NO rhinestones, there are now 1300 (approx) heat set on it to make it twinkle.. you can click on the photo and see more of it.



Angie


----------



## peacebaker (Dec 30, 2005)

Wow--those look great! It must be so gratifying to see them in action after all that work! And the fact that you did much of it from sketches/measurements is really impressive.


----------



## Rockytopsis (Dec 29, 2007)

AngieM2, great job, thanks for leting us see the photos.
Nancy


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

WOW Angie, those are soooooo beautiful !!!!
A Job Very Very Will Done !!!!!!
bopeep


----------



## PETSNEGGS (Oct 7, 2005)

You do wonderful work! I like the info on the rhinestones...thank you, can you pick one of those up in a fabric store or craft store?


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I think I got my heat setter at Hobby Lobby or Hancock's - I know I bought it in town and I very rarely go into Michaels.
I'm pretty sure Hancock's.

Angie


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

I love that white dress with the rhinestones!

You do good work!


----------



## Charleen (May 12, 2002)

Angie, those outfits look great and the girls look like they're having a good time!


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Great job Angie, that's a heck of a lot of work!


----------



## MTgirl (Dec 7, 2007)

Wow! They look great!


----------



## MoCrafter (May 19, 2004)

Angie,
I loved the photos you shared. Thanks for sharing them. You did a wonderful job. Good going!
Winona


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Wow...those are really nice! Reminds me of my mom...she used to make majorette uniforms, cheerleader uniforms, prom dresses, wedding dresses, etc. Setting rhinestones/sequins/etc. is such a pain. I don't have the patience for it. 

Congratulations on a job well done!


----------



## Nan (May 13, 2002)

Oh my goodness!!!! They look great! I sure hope you squeezed in enough time to at least sleep a little bit while making all of those skating outfits! 

I LOVE the white dress! Was that the wedding dress that you made a while back? Gorgeous!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Nan - the white dress is a formal someone wanted to use again. I just adjusted the neckline and added 1300 rhinestones (one by one, heat set).

The 2005 ren wedding dress



this is when I straight pinned all parts together to get the first look at it.
As you can see, the bride liked it.

next is flower girl litte sister (my youngest did her dress), and the Bride with dress finished.



Bride and Groom after ceremony - I made his clothes also.


The bride and groom and you can see the dress better (rhinestone chain around the waist) The Bride cape and Groom coat, I made also.


----------



## farmergirl (Aug 2, 2005)

Wha! I can't see any of them cause my stinky internet filter at work is blocking them out  Is there anyway to post them here so I can see them? I usually can see the pictures people post. I used to skate when I was a young girl and I would LOVE to see the outfits you sewed.


----------

